# Tomy Track Border Option



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

I discovered something new on e-Bay tonight; well at least new to me. The old Aurora Speed Corners are available and relatively inexpensive for both 6 inch radius and 9 inch radius curves. They are molded in yellow, but can be painted in any color you like; such as the alternating red and white FISA style safety borders. Search e-Bay for Aurora Speed Corners. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't think about these...will have to try these on my Tomy track 6" corners. 

Thanks for the idea Frayley1701! If this works I am taking pics and posting here later.

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...d=m37&satitle=Aurora+Speed+Corners&category0=

Hey everyone these are the last of these in the world...BID NOW! LOL

Bob...zilla


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Speed Corner Examples*

You're welcome Bob. I am going to post a couple of examples I found on the Web where people have used these Aurora Speed Corners. The first image is from an e-Bay seller (call sign ZMAN3623).









and the next image is from Malcolm Michael's Tomy track. More of Malcolm's layout can be seen here: http://www.xp77.com/ho/track/


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Using Aurora speed corners gives the outer lane a slight advantage.


----------

